# Router konfigurieren



## AlexSchur (4. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mir das Netgear Wireless Starter-Kit WGB511 gekauft mit dem Router WGR614 v4. Da irgendwie alles, was den Router betrifft auf englisch ist, bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Ich würde gern meinen Router konfigurieren, weiß aber nicht genau wo. Ich will, dass nur noch ein weiterer PC per WLan angenommen wird und natürlich, dass alle Zugriffe von außen gesperrt werden.

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, wie ich sowas mache und was ich sonst noch so alles einstellen kann und vorallem wie und wo.

Danke im Voraus

AlexSchur


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

auf  www.netgear.de gibt es ein Firmware Update auf Deutsch, welches du in deinen Router einlesen kannst.

Das Problem hatte ich mit einem anderen Router von Netgear nämlich auch


----------



## AlexSchur (5. Juli 2004)

Ich hab jetzt noch ein weiteres Problem!

Ich kann irgendwie immer nur 10-30min surfen und dann geht garnichts mehr!
dann muss ich den Browser neu starten!
Bei gmx.de geht garnichts!

Ich benutze den IE neuste Version und den SlimBrowser!

Danke im Voraus


----------

